# To Obtain UK PCC from India



## sharan22too (May 25, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Can someone guide me how to obtain UK pcc from India?

Thanks!
Saranya


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

sharan22too said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can someone guide me how to obtain UK pcc from India?
> 
> ...


I am not from India, but you can apply for UK PCC online and have it posted to your overseas address. 
https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## sharan22too (May 25, 2015)

sktan said:


> I am not from India, but you can apply for UK PCC online and have it posted to your overseas address.
> https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


Thanks a lot sktan. I saw this online but was skeptical, as i was not sure if this was the one. Now that you have confirmed, I will apply through this


----------



## sharan22too (May 25, 2015)

Hi , can i do this through any agency? Like vfs global? Any idea????


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

sharan22too said:


> Hi , can i do this through any agency? Like vfs global? Any idea????


No idea about above query....
I also applied through online portal of ACRO website, I would recommend you to read their FAQs section carefully and thoroughly before applying. The requirements and the process are straight-forward.

Be careful about the addresses especially the postal address and the address you want to be mentioned on your certificate which will be the current address(recommended to be same as your usual country of residence address). Another thing to note is choosing appropriate postal service. A forum member(based in india) who applied via post received his certificate in just 5 days via standard post from UK.

Hope above info helpd....


----------



## sharan22too (May 25, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> No idea about above query....
> I also applied through online portal of ACRO website, I would recommend you to read their FAQs section carefully and thoroughly before applying. The requirements and the process are straight-forward.
> 
> Be careful about the addresses especially the postal address and the address you want to be mentioned on your certificate which will be the current address(recommended to be same as your usual country of residence address). Another thing to note is choosing appropriate postal service. A forum member(based in india) who applied via post received his certificate in just 5 days via standard post from UK.
> ...


Thanks a lot! that was pretty clear. What should i do for the endorsement? I guess am asking too many questions. It would be really grt if u could help with this one lat question too


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

sharan22too said:


> Thanks a lot! that was pretty clear. What should i do for the endorsement? I guess am asking too many questions. It would be really grt if u could help with this one lat question too


You are most welcome mate, no worries at all, we are here to help each other and provide practical advises to one another based on our experiences..thts brotherhood !

Well, if you are applying online, then you will just need to put details of your endorser and off course before this let that person know that you have forwarded his details as endorser in case they call him so he should know. More details about who is an endorser and can be an endorser is mentioned in FAQs section of Acro website : https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_FAQs.aspx


----------



## sharan22too (May 25, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> You are most welcome mate, no worries at all, we are here to help each other and provide practical advises to one another based on our experiences..thts brotherhood !
> 
> Well, if you are applying online, then you will just need to put details of your endorser and off course before this let that person know that you have forwarded his details as endorser in case they call him so he should know. More details about who is an endorser and can be an endorser is mentioned in FAQs section of Acro website : https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_FAQs.aspx



Thats very nice of you  thanks a lot for all the intricate details provided!


----------



## mani10 (Aug 4, 2015)

*UK PCC and Apostille from India*



sharan22too said:


> Thats very nice of you  thanks a lot for all the intricate details provided!


I am looking to Apply the UK PCC from India and also Apostille service for same certificate PCC.

I have below questions can some one please answer.

1. Address in Passport and current address is different , Can I sumbitt current address proofs or only Passport address.

If current address I have Bank statement , IBM Issued company letter head address proof.

Only Address in Passport - I have aadhar card - that address my parents will stay - but courier to that address is difficult and it takes time as it is small village 

2. Endorsement - Can I give my college Name and Phone Number in India , What questions they will ask if they make call ? 

3. Does Apostille required for UK PCC - I am planning to apply Czech republic work permit. , If yes how to apply from India . Please share any Agents recommended.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: TWO proofs of your current address. Official correspondence showing your name and address both dated within the last 6 months. These cannot be hand written and envelopes will not be accepted as sufficient evidence. If these are not in English you will also need to provide a translation which may be hand written.

2: In order to satisfy ACRO requirements, your application must be endorsed by an individual employed as one of the profession listed on ACRO website

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



mani10 said:


> I am looking to Apply the UK PCC from India and also Apostille service for same certificate PCC.
> 
> I have below questions can some one please answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## sansharma (Feb 27, 2017)

*Query Regarding a UK PCC Certificate For Valid Proof for Current Address*

Hi,

I need to apply for a UK PCC considering I stayed in UK for a period in 2008. 
I see under UK PCC guideline, I need to include following for evidence of my current address. 

_"Proofs of your current address - You must upload TWO different proofs of address which clearly show your name and address, and one must be dated within the last six months. Your proofs must be in separate files. Valid proofs of address include bank statements, utility bills or phone bills. You can also provide letters from your doctor, dentist, school or college if they are signed and dated on company headed paper."
_
I dont receive Paper Bank Statements and also most of my utility Bills are in name of my father considering I live with them. What can be submitted as valid proof of my current residence. All my ID Proofs are on my current address of stay. 

Thanks for advise in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sansharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to apply for a UK PCC considering I stayed in UK for a period in 2008.
> I see under UK PCC guideline, I need to include following for evidence of my current address.
> ...


I went to my doctor and asked him to write one. Or you can just go to your school, college or uni and ask one.

Also go to your bank and ask for a paper statement with your name, address and date.


----------



## sansharma (Feb 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I went to my doctor and asked him to write one. Or you can just go to your school, college or uni and ask one.
> 
> Also go to your bank and ask for a paper statement with your name, address and date.


I receive my bank statements online as PDF. UK PCC provides option to apply online. What are the valid remarks on statement to valdiate the document. Is the UK PCC looking for a stamp from the bank. 

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sansharma said:


> I receive my bank statements online as PDF. UK PCC provides option to apply online. What are the valid remarks on statement to valdiate the document. Is the UK PCC looking for a stamp from the bank.
> 
> Thanks


Well then submit the online pdf one, much better !

As long as it has your banks name, logo and everything as you usually get in a paper and not in a white sheet of paper with no name or logo, then its fine. If its colour, no need for stamp or notarized or anything.

If it is something like this, then acceptable: https://secure.tcfbank.com/tcf/OnlineBanking/Tour/images/OnlineStatements01.gif


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

sktan said:


> I am not from India, but you can apply for UK PCC online and have it posted to your overseas address.
> https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


I got mine from this site too. I can say that it is safe.

I got mine in 5 working days time and I'd taken their express service which cost me 120 pound sterling!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sapien said:


> I got mine from this site too. I can say that it is safe.
> 
> I got mine in 5 working days time and I'd taken their express service which cost me 120 pound sterling!


That's a lot. I usually use the normal service and I think it costs £45.00 and you can get it in 2 weeks. I usually send it to my aunt in USA as the post goes quicker to USA compared to Bangladesh where it would take 2-3 months and it may get lost in the mail. You only need a scan copy so my aunt just scan and send it me. Much cheaper option if you have friends/family in western countries.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Help - UK PCC*



zaback21 said:


> That's a lot. I usually use the normal service and I think it costs £45.00 and you can get it in 2 weeks. I usually send it to my aunt in USA as the post goes quicker to USA compared to Bangladesh where it would take 2-3 months and it may get lost in the mail. You only need a scan copy so my aunt just scan and send it me. Much cheaper option if you have friends/family in western countries.




Hi Zaback & Other Seniors,

I am in the process of obtaining UK PCC for my stays there in 2012 and 2014. 

However, I am a bit confused about the process and details mentioned on the website.

I would be really grateful if you can please assist me with the below queries of mine:

1. Proofs of Current Address - I am an Indian Passport Holder, an expat in Malaysia for the past couple of years - So, here which address shall I give - "Indian Permanent Address" or "My Current Malaysia Address". 
I understand, the point clearly says current address but, I am skeptical because of the fact that if I give my Malaysian address it might print it on the certificate and this might differ from my address on other documents.

Please let me know which address shall I give here?

2. Your address history - Do we need to give only UK address of the past 10 years or All addresses we stayed at in the last 10 years (even outside UK)?

3. Any proofs for the past 10 years addresses?

4. What if we don't remember the exact address and the dates we moved-in & out?

5. Endorser details - Endorser can be from any part of the world or only UK?

Sorry for a long message but, it would be really helpful if you can SHARE from YOUR PERSONAL EXPERIENCE abt the UK PCC.

Thanks in anticipation. Much Appreciated!!!!


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi Zaback & Other Seniors,
> 
> I am in the process of obtaining UK PCC for my stays there in 2012 and 2014.
> 
> ...



Hi All,

Any help on my above queries would be great. 
If anyone had or has recently applied for UK PCC can please share their experiences.

Please shed some light on these queries.

Many Thanks!!!!!


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi Zaback & Other Seniors,
> 
> I am in the process of obtaining UK PCC for my stays there in 2012 and 2014.
> 
> ...



Experts/Seniors,

Can somebody please help me with above queries of mine regarding UK PCC?

Many Thanks!!!!


----------

